# Lori's boys are growing up!



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Taken this morning - they are now 5 weeks 5 days old and think they know it all


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Such adorable kittens- so pretty!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

soooo pretty!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pics. That first kitten has stolen my heart. He is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What adorable kitties. That first little guy still steals my heart. He's precious. It must be nice to be you! Harvey and Kittens....heaven I think!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

oh,how precious!Last one my favorite!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

They are all beautiful... but that second one gets me!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

they are just so cute and love that first one.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

They are soooo cute!!! I love kittens!!! I love 3 cats myself, all boys.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for stopping by, leaving messages. It is quite interesting to see how taste differ. Personally, I love photograhing the mismarked faces (like kitten #1) as they always make a really cute pic. The perfectly marked kits (like the other three) make pretty pics ... but they are always the same ... know what I mean? :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are still gorgeous


----------

